# A question about TIPs



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

This comes up every now and then, and I just want to know the correct answer. It doesn't apply to me, but the issue bugs me for some reason. 

If someone with an RT (not a 180-day tourist) brings in a vehicle on a TIP, that means they can't leave Mexico in any way without invalidating the TIP, is that correct? The only way to keep the TIP valid is to drive out and back in with a new TIP each and every time they want to leave Mexico. So flying out becomes impossible without messing up the TIP?

Yet Mexico doesn't actually create coming and going records at the land border, so you could, theoretically, leave by land (e.g. on foot) without your vehicle and come back the same way and still have a valid TIP? So it would be possible, e.g. to fly to Tijuana, walk to the US, get a ride to the San Diego airport and fly anywhere from there, then reverse that process on the way back, all while leaving your vehicle and TIP in the CDMX airport parking lot or wherever, right?

Or am I messed up in my understanding of how TIPs work for people on RT?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

This may be relevant or not. A couple of years ago I went by bus into Mexico as a Mexican citizen(I have dual citizenship) so I didn’t fill out any paperwork. I decided to fly back so at the airport they charged me for issuing me a permit as a US citizen so I could come back. Another way is for you to fly or take the bus to a border city and then just walk through by presenting your US passport.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

As a temporary resident, one's vehicle on a TIP can stay in the country as long as the residency is valid, and the RT is free to come and go from Mexico with or without the vehicle. 
The vehicle would only be in Mexico illegally if the RT expired without being renewed.


----------

